# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - ASP / ASP.NET / MVC / Web API >  Sending email via Google's GMail.

## met0555

Sending email via Google's GMail.

Works on ASP.NET 2.0 and 3.5


asp Code:
Imports System.NetImports System.Net.Mail  Dim loginInfo As New NetworkCredential("yourUserName@gmail.com", "yourGMailPassword")Dim msg As New MailMessage(EmailFromTextBox.Text, EmailToTextBox.Text, EmailSubjectTextBox.Text, EmailBodyTextBox.Text)msg.IsBodyHtml = TrueStatusLabel.Visible = False Try    Dim client As New SmtpClient("smtp.gmail.com", 587)    client.EnableSsl = True    client.UseDefaultCredentials = false    client.Credentials = loginInfo    client.Send(msg)Catch ex As SmtpException    StatusLabel.Visible = True    StatusLabel.Style.Add("color", "#CC0033")    StatusLabel.Text = "The following error occurred: " + "<br /><br />" + ex.Message    ReturnEnd Try     StatusLabel.Visible = True    StatusLabel.Style.Add("color", "#009966")    StatusLabel.Text = "Email sent successfully."

----------


## met0555

Send e-mail with Gmail with Attachment


asp Code:
Imports System.Net
Imports System.Net.Mail 
 Dim loginInfo As New NetworkCredential("yourUserName@gmail.com", "yourGMailPassword")
Dim msg As New MailMessage(EmailFromTextBox.Text, EmailToTextBox.Text, EmailSubjectTextBox.Text, EmailBodyTextBox.Text)
 Dim fileatt As New Attachment(filePath) 
 fileatt .TransferEncoding = System.Net.Mime.TransferEncoding.QuotedPrintable
 msg.Attachments.Add(fileatt ) 
 msg.IsBodyHtml = True
StatusLabel.Visible = False
 Try
    Dim client As New SmtpClient("smtp.gmail.com", 587)
    client.EnableSsl = True
    client.UseDefaultCredentials = false
    client.Credentials = loginInfo
    client.Send(msg)
Catch ex As SmtpException
    StatusLabel.Visible = True
    StatusLabel.Style.Add("color", "#CC0033")
    StatusLabel.Text = "The following error occurred: " + "<br /><br />" + ex.Message
    Return
End Try
     StatusLabel.Visible = True
    StatusLabel.Style.Add("color", "#009966")
    StatusLabel.Text = "Email sent successfully."

----------


## HowTo

is there any way of not to provide my secret password in the code?

----------


## met0555

hi, 

you must know an SMTP server that doesn't require login. But on this one it's required

----------


## Loterbol

> is there any way of not to provide my secret password in the code?


It can be set in the web.config or app.config under the  <system.net><mailSettings><smtp> section if you don't want it in the code.

See... http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archi...16/432854.aspx

----------

